# Adam Johnson gets 6 years. Harsh or Fair?



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like Adam Johnsons been sentenced to 6 years. Has he been harshly treated because of his career and made an example of, or does the no good nonce deserve all he gets?

Discuss


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Well if you consider that if he was in Germany and did what he did it would be perfectly legal then I think 6 years is a bit harsh, yeah.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I know it's the done thing to label people as nonce's but I'd say it's a bit harsh.

No one to blame but himself though.

Guess if it was my daughter though I'd want more... but might also be questioning my parenting skills.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

All things considered, very harsh.

Read on the daily mail earlier about some woman, who presented herself as a man (rubber penis an all), had 3 relationships with girls underage with one being as young as 12 and she only got 3 years....


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I know it's the done thing to label people as nonce's but I'd say it's a bit harsh.
> 
> No one to blame but himself though.
> 
> Guess if it was my daughter though I'd want more... but might also be questioning my parenting skills.


 I'd agree, Definately think he's been made an example of. Rapists can get less than 6 years. You're right though it's his own daft fault.

Only person I feel sorry for really is his daughter.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd agree, Definately think he's been made an example of. Rapists can get less than 6 years. You're right though it's his own daft fault.
> 
> Only person I feel sorry for really is his daughter.


 Thinking about it, f**k it, it is very weird behaviour when he could of had fanny on tap (legally) if wanted.

Not like she was in a club pretending to be older.

It's not just the sentence though, I'd imagine he's lost the prospect of ANY future work given his status (in or out the game).


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Thinking about it, f**k it, it is very weird behaviour when he could of had fanny on tap (legally) if wanted.
> 
> Not like she was in a club pretending to be older.
> 
> It's not just the sentence though, I'd imagine he's lost the prospect of ANY future work given his status (in or out the game).


 Oh, his life is f**ked, no doubt about it. Not only was his lass stunning, he could have had his choice of women. Does seem strange to risk it all, but he does come off as an arrogant man. Hasn't showed any real remorse, just gutted he got caught.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

The girl in question looked very much older than she but, as I can gather he pleaded guilty to sexual grooming of a minor, so he deserves it as he's broke the law.


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

I think it looks harsh because other sentences are so crap and inconsistent.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

its a joke,

6 months would of been more like it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Oh, his life is f**ked, no doubt about it. Not only was his lass stunning, he could have had his choice of women. Does seem strange to risk it all, but he does come off as an arrogant man. Hasn't showed any real remorse, just gutted he got caught.


 Some of his whatsapps were proper cringe worthy lol


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

It is harsh but tough he broke the law when he was looking up age of consent he would've seen possible punishment


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looks like Adam Johnsons been sentenced to 6 years. Has he been harshly treated because of his career and made an example of, or does the no good nonce deserve all he gets?
> 
> Discuss


 My view is that this is a harsh sentence. From a legal perspective, what he did was wrong and with that goes the title paedophile, nonce etc. I myself think that the stigmatism of such titles are not deserved in this circumstance, however I am by no means condoning what he did.

In my opinion the man is just naive, dumb and to some extent probably thought he was above the law and would never get caught. At no stage have I heard anything to suggest that the actions that may or may not have taken place in Adam Johnson's vehicle were forceful. I believe he should be punished but if you read my next statement I hope to show that English law is so inconsistent.

What astonishes me is, when comparing him to an individual such as Ralf Harris, who abused younger individuals with NO consent or willingness to partake in such activities, Ralf Harris got 5 years and 9 months. Can someone please clarify why Adam Johnson deserves a longer sentence?

@Drogon what do you think pal?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Must've had a s**t brief. No way should he have been instructed to plead guilty to grooming of a minor and any decent lawyer would and should have tarnished her name because she was a more than willing participant in all this ****ry.


 Not that I have experience in these matters lol, but I'd say the messages and his search history would have made it a pretty clear cut case. Especially when you take into consideration he was found guilty of a more serious charge which he had pleaded not guilty to.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Break the law and be prepared for the sentence


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've not read into it but for those saying its harsh, you've not read any of the pre sentencing reports, whether he realises what he's done is wrong and the chances of him re-offending, etc. For all we know he could be of a serious chance of him doing it again and again as he has these tendencies.

I'm sure there's a lot more that goes into it than simply, you're a footballer and I'm a rugby fan so have 6yrs to cry about you diving mo'fo.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont think rapist that that long, very harsh if you ask me


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looks like Adam Johnsons been sentenced to 6 years. Has he been harshly treated because of his career and made an example of, or does the no good nonce deserve all he gets?
> 
> Discuss


 Yes she went looking for it, looked a lot older than she is, dressed like a slut and would of been milking it and laying it on like f**k, but that does not defer from the fact he broke the law. Besides that he had just had a kid, the bloke is just another t**t of a football player who thinks rules don't apply to him.

Think of how is daughter is going to know him as for the rest of her life!

Don't get me wrong I am not a do'gooder but if he didnt want to go to prison he should of not touched up a as lawfully know ''child'' in this country.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Must've had a s**t brief. No way should he have been instructed to plead guilty to grooming of a minor and any decent lawyer would and should have tarnished her name because she was a more than willing participant in all this ****ry.


 Apparently he also didn't show any remorse in court and joked about certain things. And a crime reporter noted, "He wasn't that bright, even for a footballers Standard. Also said he didn't seem to realise what he done.......

End of the day, he's an adult and she's a child and he should of known better, as its against uk law.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> Must've had a s**t brief. No way should he have been instructed to plead guilty to grooming of a minor and any decent lawyer would and should have tarnished her name because she was a more than willing participant in all this ****ry.


 From what's been in the local press I think it was a clear cut case of grooming, believe he did most of the chasing. I think the fact he denied it for 6 months then pleaded guilty first day of trial will have done him no favours aswell.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

As mentioned on the mail online, a women teacher had sex with a 14 year old pupil, and got community service


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> Must've had a s**t brief. No way should he have been instructed to plead guilty to grooming of a minor and any decent lawyer would and should have tarnished her name because she was a more than willing participant in all this ****ry.


 With his money and the clubs connections he would of had a decent brief - if he plead to grooming a minor then makes me wonder how much trouble he thought he was in. If of thought his brief, knowing the evidence against him, has advised him to plead to a lesser charge than they thought was likely otherwise.

by the time he appeals it and gets early release I'd be surprised if he did more than 2 years. If it was my daughter and I had to read the stupid whatsapp messages then I'd prob just of asked him for 1/2 mil to drop charges. Then pay a paramilitary to cripple him once the cheque cleared.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> My view is that this is a harsh sentence. From a legal perspective, what he did was wrong and with that goes the title paedophile, nonce etc. I myself think that the stigmatism of such titles are not deserved in this circumstance, however I am by no means condoning what he did.
> 
> In my opinion the man is just naive, dumb and to some extent probably thought he was above the law and never get caught. At no stage have I heard anything to suggest that the actions that may or may not have taken place in Adam Johnson's vehicle were forceful. I believe he should be punished but if you read my next statement I hope to show that English law is so inconsistent.
> 
> ...


 Can't say I've followed it or been clued up, but if you're right about nothing being forceful, in particular, I am quite surprised by the length in comparison to someone like Rolf Harris as you say.

I think half the 6 years would be more understandable, although he will of course be out earlier in any event.

I think a view was taken, that, in his privileged position/career, a statement has been made by the length of sentence.

My personal not law related opinion, is that if you're on £80k a week, have a stunning girlfriend and a top career in the world, why the fvck would you even bother getting into this stuff.

If you wanna cheat etc, just go for an 18 year old, if he really wants them younger.

Trouble is, football players are treated like super stars and so they think themselves invincible (which imo works against them when all relevant circumstances are considered and especially in the court room)

Also, the amount of stories I see these days of female teaching assistants sleeping with under-age boys and getting nothing but a slap on the wrist. Such double standards, you'd think something like the law would rise above this silly take on it and penalties dealt fairly.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

He showed no remorse and is being made an example of. He's an arrogant **** it seems, so good riddance


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Is it harsh? Maybe compared to some other examples. Do I give a flying fvck? Not one bit. I'm surprised that anyone is remotely sympathetic towards a grown man who's been found guilty of knowingly having sexual activity with a child.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seems harsh.

But he had to know there were gonna be massive consequences if anyone found out (which was inevitable), dumb ****er throwing his life away.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Is it harsh? Maybe compared to some other examples. Do I give a flying fvck? Not one bit. I'm surprised that anyone is remotely sympathetic towards a grown man who's been found guilty of knowingly having sexual activity with a child.


 I don't think you can be sympathetic, he knew exactly what he was doing and now must face the consequences. He is a grown man afterall, just not a very intelligent one.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Can't say I've followed it or been clued up, but if you're right about nothing being forceful, in particular, I am quite surprised by the length in comparison to someone like Rolf Harris as you say.
> 
> I think half the 6 years would be more understandable, although he will of course be out earlier in any event.
> 
> ...


 Completely see your logic. I have no experience in criminal law, but my gf does. A recent case her firm had involvement with and I believe shows how screwed our legal system is.

Boy A has consensual intercourse with his girlfriend Girl B.

Boy A is 16, Girl B is 15. Both have been in a consensual relationship for over two years.

Girl B's parents don't approve of Boy A and when they learn of the sexual intercourse, they inform the police. Girl B's parents make Girl B press charges.

Boy A is charged. Boy A is placed on sex offender register.

Where the hell is the fairness in that?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I think he got caught on purpose, so they would take away the shame, of having 6 caps for England


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

The law is the law. Can't have sex or sexual activity with underage people. He knew her age. If he was that into her then wait a year. It's wrong on all levels and I hope he gets bummed in jail. His what 27/28? Can probably get nearly any girl he wants but chooses a schoolgirl who has just turned 15.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MrM said:


> With his money and the clubs connections he would of had a decent brief - if he plead to grooming a minor then makes me wonder how much trouble he thought he was in. If of thought his brief, knowing the evidence against him, has advised him to plead to a lesser charge than they thought was likely otherwise.
> 
> by the time he appeals it and gets early release I'd be surprised if he did more than 2 years. If it was my daughter and I had to read the stupid whatsapp messages then I'd prob just of asked him for 1/2 mil to drop charges. Then pay a paramilitary to cripple him once the cheque cleared.


 You cant drop charges now, it is down to the CPS.

If they think they have enough for a case they don't need you to.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

some 15 year old ''children'' have children of their own, way too harsh, unless girl was mentally disable, I doubt she didn't understand what she was doing.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

barsnack said:


> I think he got caught on purpose, so they would take away the shame, of having 6 caps for England


 12 caps


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Completely see your logic. I have no experience in criminal law, but my gf does. A recent case her firm had involvement with and I believe shows how screwed our legal system is.
> 
> Boy A has consensual intercourse with his girlfriend Girl B.
> 
> ...


 That's not fair but when a girl has just turned 15 and is a 27-28 year make its completely different


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> You cant drop charges now, it is down to the CPS.
> 
> If they think they have enough for a case they don't need you to.


 This is 100% true.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

What's to debate? He wants to f**k a child?! There is something seriously wrong with the sick t**t!

Regardless of it being legal in whatever country etc ... blah blah.

He's a pedophile. End of.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> You cant drop charges now, it is down to the CPS.
> 
> If they think they have enough for a case they don't need you to.


 Prob a good thing really.

ive missed the details on this but what's the chat about his search engine history?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> That's not fair but when a girl has just turned 15 and is a 27-28 year make its completely different


 Yeah I agree, was just highlighting the discrepancies and fairness of UK Law.

Do you think it is fair Ralf Harris got a lesser sentence than Adam Johnson? My view would be it is completely wrong that he did, as he abused multiple children.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MrM said:


> Prob a good thing really.
> 
> ive missed the details on this but what's the chat about his search engine history?


 No idea.

But yes a good idea, stops people getting intimidated out of pressing charges.

He deserves everything that is coming to him. He will get decked inside and then claim compensation just like the Lee Rigby killers did. cu**s!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Completely see your logic. I have no experience in criminal law, but my gf does. A recent case her firm had involvement with and I believe shows how screwed our legal system is.
> 
> Boy A has consensual intercourse with his girlfriend Girl B.
> 
> ...


 I agree that's completely ludicrous but it's hard to see a way around it.

With issues like these (under-age sex etc), it would make things very difficult if we didn't have in place concrete rules/guidelines/law that judges consistently followed.

unfortunately that means that common sense is overlooked and you end up with a situation like the above one your gf dealt with.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> No idea.
> 
> But yes a good idea, stops people getting intimidated out of pressing charges.
> 
> He deserves everything that is coming to him. He will get decked inside and then claim compensation just like the Lee Rigby killers did. cu**s!


 He supposedly searched for the legal age of consent.

His defence to this was that during a dressing room chat with fellow players the issue of age of consent arose and he googled it.

A crap defence. I actually don't know anyone that couldn't say the legal age of consent in england.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> The girl in question looked very much older than she but, as I can gather he pleaded guilty to sexual grooming of a minor, so he deserves it as he's broke the law.


 So coz she looked older....what??

And it sounds like ur saying coz he pleaded guilty it warrants the punishment...but if he hadn't?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

bobby chariot said:


> What's to debate? He wants to f**k a child?! There is something seriously wrong with the sick t**t!
> 
> Regardless of it being legal in whatever country etc ... blah blah.
> 
> He's a pedophile. End of.


 He is not a pedo, he is a ephebophilia, men who want sex with girls aged 15-19

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephebophilia


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

who gives a fvck..

cvnt didn't deserve all the money he was paid either

retard


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Yeah I agree, was just highlighting the discrepancies and fairness of UK Law.
> 
> Do you think it is fair Ralf Harris got a lesser sentence than Adam Johnson? My view would be it is completely wrong that he did, as he abused multiple children.


 The criminal justice system is flawed and inconsistent. A rapist can be out in 3 years but can ruin a victims life forever but a drug dealer can get 10 years and isn't forcing anyone


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> The criminal justice system is flawed and inconsistent. A rapist can be out in 3 years but can ruin a victims life forever but a drug dealer can get 10 years and isn't forcing anyone


 A good perspective, I hadn't thought of it from that angle.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

when these female teachers get similar sentences it will be fair till then it is a joke.

a 15 year old lad or lass cant give consent so the punishment should be the same whether the offender is a man or a woman, massively made an example of.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So coz she looked older....what??
> 
> And it sounds like ur saying coz he pleaded guilty it warrants the punishment...but if he hadn't?


 You'd have thought picking her up in his Range Rover from a secondary school would have set off alarm bells.

No doubt what he did is undeniably wrong, but I question the length of sentence given.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> He is not a pedo, he is a ephebophilia, men who want sex with girls aged 15-19
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephebophilia


 She was only just 15. I call that a peodo. Even if she was 16 it's still a bit wrong 17 even is just about acceptable in my eyes


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> The criminal justice system is flawed and inconsistent. A rapist can be out in 3 years but can ruin a victims life forever but a drug dealer can get 10 years and isn't forcing anyone


 Drug dealers ruin peoples lifes and deserve harsh sentences


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Anybody saying they think it's harsh are an example of how disillusioned people are becoming with what is an appropriate sentence for a particular crime. Yes some rapist get 6 years or less but it doesn't make this verdict harsh. If anything it should shed further light on how lenient our justice systems is, and furthermore if the basis of this sentence is just to make an example of somebody.

I've got no problem with his sentence anyway. The lad has got issues. I'm sure he will have a few more after getting a few aubergines up the hoop in the showers for the next 6 years!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Nu-Labz said:


> She was only just 15. I call that a peodo. Even if she was 16 it's still a bit wrong 17 even is just about acceptable in my eyes


 you could call it a smarties monster it would still be incorrect


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> who gives a fvck..
> 
> cvnt didn't deserve all the money he was paid either
> 
> retard


 Lol.....harsh


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So coz she looked older....what??
> 
> And it sounds like ur saying coz he pleaded guilty it warrants the punishment...but if he hadn't?


 Looked older or not he was well aware of her age so it's not like he was blagged. He's a dirt cnutCnut


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> She was only just 15. I call that a peodo. Even if she was 16 it's still a bit wrong 17 even is just about acceptable in my eyes


 What baffles me is this...

His girlfriend was absolutely beautiful (if he wasn't a footballer he wouldn't have stood a chance as by the sounds of things he treated her like sh1t - suppose she chose to stick around).

She gave him a child. Stood by him through court, gave a statement on his behalf, even though she had effectively become a laughing stock.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Looked older or not he was well aware of her age so it's not like he was blagged. He's a dirt cnutCnut


 I agree with u....I was quoting someone else.

I think the sentence is a reflection of his arrogance during the court proceedings laughing and joking ...stating 'I'm bored now just hurry up'. Judge having to continuously tell him to shut up....all possibly had a bearing...smart ass thought he was invincible.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> What baffles me is this...
> 
> His girlfriend was absolutely beautiful (if he wasn't a footballer he wouldn't have stood a chance as by the sounds of things he treated her like sh1t - suppose she chose to stick around).
> 
> She gave him a child. Stood by him through court, gave a statement on his behalf, even though she had effectively become a laughing stock.


 Ur a man asking why a man would do this even with all of the above?? Coz they just do......


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ur a man asking why a man would do this even with all of the above?? Coz they just do......


 I think I struggle to see how others would then with my own morals.

I wouldn't consider doing it (for a girl that is over the age of consent).


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Six years seems a little harsh, but punished he should be. Doesn't matter if the girl is an out and out slut, she's the kid, he's supposed to be the adult. Armed with Google definitions of age of consent or not, common sense should tell him no. But celebs have a hard time with no. That's for lesser folk. Over here at least, a rush to pleading guilty is often to avoid a lot more unsavory stuff coming out at trial. Rarely is there a single incident case, usually, guys like this have a history of some sort, albeit hidden thus far. No sympathy for the guy. Sorry.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> I think I struggle to see how others would then with my own morals.
> 
> I wouldn't consider doing it (for a girl that is over the age of consent).


 Well it's prob just a 'grass is greener' type thing and I might not get caught yada yada

this is refreshing to hear Simon .... :thumb:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well it's prob just a 'grass is greener' type thing and I might not get caught yada yada
> 
> this is refreshing to hear Simon .... :thumb:


 Haha we aren't all bad.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Those going on about his wife, beautiful or not, he was probably sick of her.

My guess would be that his wife was only after him for his money and status, leaving him feeling unloved and undesired (he is an ugly c**t after all), so he started to look elsewhere. Not sure why he chose a 15 year old though, must have had plenty of other shallow offers from gold digging slags. Maybe he had other affairs going on at the same time who were older, who knows.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

As soon as he found out she was 15 he should have dropped her like a hot potato and ran a mile. The thing is he knew her age and carried on. A clear and concise message has been set out here.

I think the sentence is fair. I'm not saying she the girl was innocent in all of this but the man should have known better. Simples


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

DatGuy said:


> Must've had a s**t brief. No way should he have been instructed to plead guilty to grooming of a minor and any decent lawyer would and should have tarnished her name because she was a more than willing participant in all this ****ry.


 Disgusting attitude, so his lawyer should have argued this child was a slut?

Doesn't matter how she behaved, she is a child and he is a paedo adult.

I'm really surprised you lot aren't calling for his nads chopping off.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Drug dealers ruin peoples lifes and deserve harsh sentences


 Drug dealer doesn't force an addict to but it's their choice to take drugs rapists force themselves upon their victim. That is the comparison to how the justice system is flawed


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

gycraig said:


> you could call it a *smarties monster* it would still be incorrect


 :lol: :lol: just found my new name for paedos anyway


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

dirty peedo deserves everything he gets, hopefully he gets the shite kicked out of him in prison


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Simon 88 said:


> I think I struggle to see how others would then with my own morals.
> 
> I wouldn't consider doing it (for a girl that is over the age of consent).


 The guy obviously has an attraction to below consent children and that lust will be there regardless.

In a similar way that a guy who's married to a stunning woman will always lust after a fatter woman if that's what he his desires really are.

In this case the guy ignored the law.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Those going on about his wife, beautiful or not, he was probably sick of her.
> 
> My guess would be that his wife was only after him for his money and status, leaving him feeling unloved and undesired (he is an ugly c**t after all), so he started to look elsewhere. Not sure why he chose a 15 year old though, must have had plenty of other shallow offers from gold digging slags. Maybe he had other affairs going on at the same time who were older, who knows.


 The 15 year old wasn't the first extra curricular activity he had participated in.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha we aren't all bad.


 I think il add u to my fave list


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think il add u to my fave list


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Those going on about his wife, beautiful or not, he was probably sick of her.
> 
> My guess would be that his wife was only after him for his money and status, leaving him feeling unloved and undesired (he is an ugly c**t after all), so he started to look elsewhere. Not sure why he chose a 15 year old though, must have had plenty of other shallow offers from gold digging slags. Maybe he had other affairs going on at the same time who were older, who knows.


 Don't mince Gary do u ....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> The 15 year old wasn't the first extra curricular activity he had participated in.


 I didn't know that, so yeah, not a bad guess then.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't thinkl it's harsh, whilst earning 60k per week. Esp as hel be out in 3 . This was 1 young girl which coukd easy led to more


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Don't mince Gary do u ....


 No.

He'll be out for her 18th birthday party, so it's not all bad news for him.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I didn't know that, so yeah, not a bad guess then.


 If the papers are to be believed his other half had admitted that she had suspected and on at least one occasion got confirmation of infidelity, The papers suggested that she offered him one final chance for the sake of the child (it happened during pregnancy). She may well have ulterior motives.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> No.
> 
> He'll be out for her 18th birthday party, so it's not all bad news for him.


 As vulgar as that is, it did make me laugh.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> Disgusting attitude, so his lawyer should have argued this child was a slut?
> 
> Doesn't matter how she behaved, she is a child and he is a paedo adult.
> 
> I'm really surprised you lot aren't calling for his nads chopping off.


 Oh their a fickle lot...only when it suits


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

He's just like the tortoise always getting there before the hair


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He's just like the tortoise always getting there before the hair


 :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Id let @Skye666 Adam Johnson me no problem


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> Id let @Skye666 Adam Johnson me no problem


 Oh there would be a problem...u would cry


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

insane people get 4 months for gbh what a load of bollox


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh there would be a problem...u would cry


 i'd only cry if you wanted me to....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Even Neil Sedaka waited, and he's in showbiz


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Even Neil Sedaka waited, and he's in showbiz


 hahaha... love the bit where he says "all together now"... imagine that request would go down like a lead balloon now lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The moral of this story is, you should not fiddle with kids....

No matter how sexy they are.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'd agree, Definately think he's been made an example of. *Rapists can get less than 6 years. *You're right though it's his own daft fault.
> 
> Only person I feel sorry for really is his daughter.


 If he had slept with her it would have been rape.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

on the same note, the kid who ran over the cop in Liverpool got 20 years for manslaughter, if he had run over a mother and three kids would he have got 20 years?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> If he had slept with her it would have been rape.


 True, but he didn't so the 6 years seems excessive in relation to other sentences.



banzi said:


> on the same note, the kid who ran over the cop in Liverpool got 20 years for manslaughter, if he had run over a mother and three kids would he have got 20 years?


 That should have been murder imo. You can't deliberately drive a vehicle of that size, at that speed at someone and not expect them to die. If they had allowed his accomplice to testify I think he'd have been convicted of murder.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That should have been murder imo. You can't deliberately drive a vehicle of that size, at that speed at someone and not expect them to die. If they had allowed his accomplice to testify I think he'd have been convicted of murder.


 Legally they would never have got a murder conviction.

Also the chief of police f**ked it up when he was doing the press conference, he said called the lad a murderer, only a court can label someone a murderer.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

banzi said:


> Legally they would never have got a murder conviction.
> 
> Also the chief of police f**ked it up when he was doing the press conference, he said called the lad a murderer, only a court can label someone a murderer.


 Whats the difference between killing someone and murdering someone?


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> He is not a pedo, he is a ephebophilia, men who want sex with girls aged 15-19
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephebophilia


 Okay if you prefer; he is an "ephebopiliac" then .. i'm sure that that makes it all okay then.

And who comes up with these terms? Obviously someone who thinks it is okay to groom 15 year old children.

Big difference between a 15 and a 19 year old imo. One is a child, the other is a young woman - legally and emotionally.

You can debate this all you want. The age of consent is 16. 15 IS classed as a child. There is something very wrong about a grown man grooming a child.

Or do you think it's okay ?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

bobby chariot said:


> Okay if you prefer; he is an "ephebopiliac" then .. i'm sure that that makes it all okay then.
> 
> And who comes up with these terms? Obviously someone who thinks it is okay to groom 15 year old children.
> 
> ...


 muslims beleive a 9 year old is fit for marrige and whatever comes next, maybe bobby follows islam which would explain his thought...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

bobby chariot said:


> Okay if you prefer; he is an "ephebopiliac" then .. i'm sure that that makes it all okay then.
> 
> And who comes up with these terms? Obviously someone who thinks it is okay to groom 15 year old children.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean if i prefer, it has nothing to do with what i prefer, it is fact, this is the correct name for people like him, i did not make it up, yes it is illegal what he has done, but he is not a pedophile, and for your information i do not think it is okay.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

UlsterRugby said:


> muslims beleive a 9 year old is fit for marrige and whatever comes next, maybe bobby follows islam which would explain his thought...


 But it wouldn't "explain my thought" - seeing as i DO NOT agree with this


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> i'd only cry if you wanted me to....


 Well of course I would....hard!


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What do you mean if i prefer, it has nothing to do with what i prefer, it is fact, this is the correct name for people like him, i did not make it up, yes it is illegal what he has done, but he is not a pedophile, and for your information i do not think it is okay.


 I am pleased to hear that you do not think it is okay.

And thank you for the information. Who would even know that there are sub-catagories of what would generally be termed as Sick Bastards? You learn something new every day.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

The girl told the court he had "put his hands down her pants" and she performed a sex act on him........

6 years and a bolloxed career way to harsh

i would av ditched her for wearing pants and still been playing


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

bobby chariot said:


> I am pleased to hear that you do not think it is okay.
> 
> And thank you for the information. Who would even know that there are sub-catagories of what would generally be termed as Sick Bastards? You learn something new every day.


 I know, i only found out through this forum, it was mentioned on a thread last year, or the year before that, it is a sick world, when we have different names for sickos, i just thought the same as you, that they were pedos, well we live and learn.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

28 and doing sexual things with a school girl. Freak. Glad he got locked up, it's not normal.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bobby chariot said:


> Okay if you prefer; he is an "ephebopiliac" then .. i'm sure that that makes it all okay then.
> 
> And who comes up with these terms? Obviously someone who thinks it is okay to groom 15 year old children.
> 
> ...


 What on earth made you ask that question?


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

2004mark said:


> What on earth made you ask that question?


 Erm ..... maybe because of the title of the thread?

And the fact that people are debating whether they think it is harsh or fair?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to Google who this moron was. Oh, he used to be a footballer. Who gives a s**t.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bobby chariot said:


> Erm ..... maybe because of the title of the thread?
> 
> And the fact that people are debating whether they think it is harsh or fair?


 No. You asked a specific person the question directly. Odd think to ask.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

I think all sentences around the board in the UK are to mild, make them harsh and it will deterrent more people and save more lives.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

2004mark said:


> No. You asked a specific person the question directly. Odd think to ask.


 What - like you are asking me a direct question?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bobby chariot said:


> What - like you are asking me a direct question?


 I've not asked you if think it's ok to engage in sexual activity with underage girls though. Bit different don't you think.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I've not asked you if think it's ok to engage in sexual activity with underage girls though. Bit different don't you think.


 Well ask away, ask away .... and i will tell you right now NO i do not think it is okay.

What is the point of this thread? It is to gauge whether people feel that the verdict was "harsh or fair" what do YOU think this means? Did the nonce do right or wrong?

I asked a question. You asked a question.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Who's Adam Johnson?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> A 6 year sentence for gettin your fingers wet and a beginners blow job off a willing participant is definitely harsh. Not body was harmed but that don't mean to say it was right


 Scenario for you. You catch a 28 year old man fingering your just turned 15 daughter. What punishment would you inflict if the law allowed you free choice?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Scenario for you. You catch a 28 year old man fingering your just turned 15 daughter. What punishment would you inflict if the law allowed you free choice?


 i probably kill him!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bobby chariot said:


> Well ask away, ask away .... and i will tell you right now NO i do not think it is okay.
> 
> What is the point of this thread? It is to gauge whether people feel that the verdict was "harsh or fair" what do YOU think this means? Did the nonce do right or wrong?
> 
> I asked a question. You asked a question.


 I'll just get to the point. I think it's off you asking the question. Just because someone doesn't get their knickers in a twist doesn't mean they are a peado.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

bobby chariot said:


> Well ask away, ask away .... and i will tell you right now NO i do not think it is okay.
> 
> What is the point of this thread? It is to gauge whether people feel that the verdict was "harsh or fair" what do YOU think this means? Did the nonce do right or wrong?
> 
> I asked a question. You asked a question.


 The point of the thread was exactly as stated. Do you think the SENTENCE was harsh or fair.

Everyone knows he did wrong,.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I would have given him 8 that would have been about right


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

15 is still a child. He was a d1ck head and deserves this considering how hot his lass was.

What a pr**k!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

With all due respect. I think the point has been overlooked....

He* knew *she was* under age* yet continued to have sexual activity with her. If she was willing or not she is irelevant. she was not legally old enough to make that adult decision. He took control as the adult so must take the consequences.

I'm sorry but the guy got what he deserved.

Ask yourself this. If you knew a girl was 15 no matter how physically mature she was... would YOU have done the same?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Got what he deserved.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

massively blown out of proportion. no doubt she'll of been cock hungry.

we've all been teenagers don't forget.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> on the same note, the kid who ran over the cop in Liverpool got 20 years for manslaughter, if he had run over a mother and three kids would he have got 20 years?


 Would he fook. If it was manslaughter on anyone else it's like 5-7 years or something like that. Some murderers don't even get 20. Justice system is wank. I can get 6 months for not paying a fine that u got for swearing at a police officer.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> massively blown out of proportion. no doubt she'll of been cock hungry.
> 
> we've all been teenagers don't forget.


 Yeah she Defo would have been especially if she was a Mackem. But cock thirsty or not he knew she was 15 and still did it. If a girl was all over me and putting it in a plate and I knew she was underage ( land in was single of course) she would absolutely nowhere. You don't touch kids it's wrong. No matter what the kid is like. Kids are kids regardless of how they act or look. There is no justifying it


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Some closet paedo's unearthed on this thread.

"But she was cock hungry, m'lud".

"But she was well fit, m'lud".

Good luck with your future defences.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

2004mark said:


> I'll just get to the point. I think it's off you asking the question. Just because someone doesn't get their knickers in a twist doesn't mean they are a peado.


 I'm glad you've got to the point. Okay allow me to get to the point;

why are you so offended by my question? Why does it bother you so much? What's going on there?

I did not accuse anyone of being a "peado" did I? As this was a debate about the harshness or fairness of the sentencing of an adult who has sexual feelings for a child, and as a number of people were offering their opinion, I was assertaining for clarification - okay i was emphasising a point - that i did not think that the accused had acted appropriately i.e i feel that he got what he deserved.

Why this should offend you is strange.

I invited you to ask me if I thought it was right. You did not.

Why have you chosen to be offended by what i have asked someone else?

Look please don't let this upset you. As i said i have not accused anyone of anything.

No raw nerves were intended to be touched.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

bobby chariot said:


> I'm glad you've got to the point. Okay allow me to get to the point;
> 
> why are you so offended by my question? Why does it bother you so much? What's going on there?
> 
> ...


 Ha... swinging your suspicions tone on me now... like that wasn't predictable at all :thumb

You can invite me to ask you whatever you want, but since a) you've told me the answer to the question in the same sentence, and b ) I don't give a sh1te there didn't seem too much point.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Varg said:


> Some closet paedo's unearthed on this thread.
> 
> "But she was cock hungry, m'lud".
> 
> ...


 If you lived in Germany would you bang a thirsty 15 year old?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the media had a lot to do with it, My partner said she did not think the girl went through a diabolical ordeal, there wasnt penetrative sex apparently?? it does seem a very long sentence for this, why because if you form a gang and target young vulnerable girls grooming and using violence to control them gang rape them and basically sell them to paedophiles and film them, ect, now that deserves extreme measures, but this was not that, I think the time has come from his attitude since this came to light.

I do think he deserves a custodial sentence but it would not be so long, and one thing I would like to see, is means testing, it costs the taxpayer millions to imprison someone, in my opinion in cases of wealthy people that have committed a crime especially a crime of a financial nature or a frivolous one like this were he thought he was above the law, that person should pay for their own incarceration, I think if he walked out of jail in 18 months and half a million out of pocket he would get the message?!"


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Ha... swinging your suspicions tone on me now... like that wasn't predictable at all :thumb
> 
> You can invite me to ask you whatever you want, but since a) you've told me the answer to the question in the same sentence, and b ) I don't give a sh1te there didn't seem too much point.


 Bless ya


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> If you lived in Germany would you bang a thirsty 15 year old?


 He'd probably have still been done in Germany. The law isn't as simple as 14 being the age of consent. If the girl were to make a complaint against him, he'd go down just the same.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

We are not German. People died, they fought and lost their lives for us to remain as we are.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

The most polarizing subject you'll ever find on male dominated forum, ever. Whatever your opinion, what was he thinking? Just like what was he thinking?

Stupidity and arrogance, potent cocktail


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

The law is the law, as a resident in this country you must abide by it, and if caught breaking, suffer the consequences of what can be proved in court.

Do I think 6 years is a steep sentence? When compared to the utter jokes some individuals are given, for whatever reason, yes.

It really depends on what you rank as a serious offencs. At a guess I'd say a father of a young child may look less fondly upon this case, than someone like myself who's still in his early twenties.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Test-e said:


> The law is the law, as a resident in this country you must abide by it, and if caught breaking, suffer the consequences of what can be proved in court.
> 
> Do I think 6 years is a steep sentence? When compared to the utter jokes some individuals are given, for whatever reason, yes.
> 
> It really depends on what you rank as a serious offencs. At a guess I'd say a father of a young child may look less fondly upon this case, than someone like myself who's still in his early twenties.


 I still think the example I alluded to earlier in the thread highlighting that Ralf Harris got a lesser sentence than Adam Johnson goes to show how flawed our legal system is.


----------



## Titch1983 (Mar 22, 2016)

Test-e said:


> The law is the law, as a resident in this country you must abide by it, and if caught breaking, suffer the consequences of what can be proved in court.
> 
> Do I think 6 years is a steep sentence? Only when compared to the utter jokes some individuals are given, for whatever reason.
> 
> Do agree seems abit steep, but at 29 he knew the consequences, has to deal with them now.


 Gonna be in for a rough time inside


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

If he wasnt a footballer he'd o got a community order


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Titch1983 said:


> Gonna be in for a rough time inside


 He can certainly afford 'protection.'

the reality is though he will end up on the sex offenders wing. Here he won't get much trouble, probably in protective custody also.

If he has any sense will get a degree or something to pass the time, and with good behaviour he will be out in 2.5-3 years. This I am fairly certain of.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Whats the difference between killing someone and murdering someone?


 look up the definitions.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> He can certainly afford 'protection.'
> 
> the reality is though he will end up on the sex offenders wing. Here he won't get much trouble, probably in protective custody also.
> 
> If he has any sense will get a degree or something to pass the time, and with good behaviour he will be out in 2.5-3 years. *This I am fairly certain of. *


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bobby chariot said:


> I'm glad you've got to the point. Okay allow me to get to the point;
> 
> why are you so offended by my question? Why does it bother you so much? What's going on there?
> 
> ...


 You should just get your facts straight before you challenge peoples terminology.


----------



## DSG (Nov 13, 2015)

Considering abusers involved in the mass rape, abuse, grooming and drugging (false imprisonment, too) during the Rotherham child abuse scandal have gotten less then I'd say it was harsh. Especially if you read some of the stories of those girls involved.

This was a girl who gave her consent. She WAS honest about her age, which is more than I can say for some girls. 6 years is way too harsh. I think given the fact that he was a man of stature and considerable pay, just banning him from playing football professionally would be worse than a normal person with no wage getting 5 years.

Remember the idea is to PUNISH the defendant if he is found guilty. It's not just jail time he's getting. It's a lifetime label of nonce in the public sphere, a loss of a 45k a week wage & now he might even be getting sued for a s**t tonne. As well as 6 years. There are nonces who get community service up to 4 years. And these are ones who do it WITHOUT consent and without are usually low-paid down and out losers.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> If he wasnt a footballer he'd o got a community order


 If he wasn't a footballer, all the guy's here defending him would be complaining about how he got off lightly.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Varg said:


> If he wasn't a footballer, all the guy's here defending him would be complaining about how he got off lightly.


 They'd never even hear about it


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

DSG said:


> Considering abusers involved in the mass rape, abuse, grooming and drugging (false imprisonment, too) during the Rotherham child abuse scandal have gotten less


 U wot m8?

They got between 19 and 35 years.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Simon 88 said:


> If he has any sense will get a degree or something to pass the time, and with good behaviour he will be out in 2.5-3 years. This I am fairly certain of.


 Given that people have said he appeared a bit 'simple', do you honestly think he has any sense?

If he has, could he do a degree in less than 3yrs?

would this degree be in football? If so, would it be coaching the under 16's?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Given that people have said he appeared a bit 'simple', do you honestly think he has any sense?
> 
> If he has, could he do a degree in less than 3yrs?
> 
> would this degree be in football? If so, would it be coaching the *under 16's*?


 Ayyyyy.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Varg said:


> U wot m8?
> 
> They got between 19 and 35 years.


 u wot m8


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Ayyyyy.


 Beeeee


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Given that people have said he appeared a bit 'simple', do you honestly think he has any sense?
> 
> If he has, could he do a degree in less than 3yrs?
> 
> would this degree be in football? If so, would it be coaching the under 16's?


 He might not have sense now, but he has plenty of time on his hands to get some.

i do see your point though.


----------



## DSG (Nov 13, 2015)

Varg said:


> U wot m8?
> 
> They got between 19 and 35 years.


 I didn't say ALL abusers.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/11063854/Rotherham-sex-abuser-boasts-about-living-the-high-life-after-release-from-jail.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotherham_child_sexual_exploitation_scandal#Arrests_and_trials_2015-2016


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

well if he knew her age and still persued her, he's a dick head.

if he met her in a bar or whatever and didn't know her age then fair enough but I don't think that was the case was it?

hes a fu**ing cocky pr**k anyway.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Completely see your logic. I have no experience in criminal law, but my gf does. A recent case her firm had involvement with and I believe shows how screwed our legal system is.
> 
> Boy A has consensual intercourse with his girlfriend Girl B.
> 
> ...


 But what happened to Girl A?

Did boy A give her the D but she caught the C and kept shtum?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> I would have given him 8 that would have been about right


 8inches


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> But what happened to Girl A?
> 
> Did boy A give her the D but she caught the C and kept shtum?


 fu**ing lolcano!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> But what happened to Girl A?
> 
> Did boy A give her the D but she caught the C and kept shtum?


 Haha I just used them as names.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> 8inches


 Yeh.

would have to bum him twice tho


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sen said:


> fu**ing lolcano!!


 lol at lolcano


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So coz she looked older....what??
> 
> And it sounds like ur saying coz he pleaded guilty it warrants the punishment...but if he hadn't?


 Some men I've heard argue that he could have duped into it by her, because she looks older. BUT, If he's admitted to knowingly do it, then he's a pervert and prison is justice.

Guilty is guilty I'm afraid.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Tough titty or in his case no titty


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

Bottom line, grown man groomed a vulnerable child! Should have got longer!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Some men I've heard argue that he could have duped into it by her, because she looks older. BUT, If he's admitted to knowingly do it, then he's a pervert and prison is justice.
> 
> Guilty is guilty I'm afraid.


 Well u have a daughter..sooooooo.....imagine ...she's 15...same scenario and he's not actually pleaded guilty to anything yet....would u take the same view? ( he didn't actually admit anything until he got to court previously he was saying what most on here have said)


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well u have a daughter..sooooooo.....imagine ...she's 15...same scenario and he's not actually pleaded guilty to anything yet....would u take the same view? ( he didn't actually admit anything until he got to court previously he was saying what most on here have said)


 Should of just said he was on tren


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Didn't he blame society saying that it made him do it (or something along those lines)?

And he did look a cocky pirck when they filmed him going into the courthouse. He didn't look concerned at all even though he was attending a court of law for charges of grooming an underage girl. Arrogance and a fcuk off great ego. He's fukced now. Deserves to go down.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never heard of lolcano before, my lolcano just erupted. Horrendous.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Hellrazer said:


> Bottom line, grown man groomed a vulnerable child! Should have got longer!


 100% agree fella. You just don't do it.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> 100% agree fella. You just don't do it.


 Agreed, and if they change the law to make it 17, all the ones shagging 16yr olds now are fkn nonses, and need locked up!


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well u have a daughter..sooooooo.....imagine ...she's 15...same scenario and he's not actually pleaded guilty to anything yet....would u take the same view? ( he didn't actually admit anything until he got to court previously he was saying what most on here have said)


 What I would do in that situation is something I'd rather not discuss on a forum.

Theres evidence to suggest he's guilty from texts and email conversations. He knew exactly what he was doing. He shouldn't have been in touch with her or ever met her. It's wrong on all sorts of levels, even if they didn't have sexual contact, she's a minor and he's an adult. Grooming her is another matter.

But, He was found guilty of of sexual activity with her in his Range Rover, sexually kissing and touching her. He was even accused of discourteous behaviour by the judge for laughing and joking. Would an innocent man do that??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> I have a daughter yet I still don't see why this presumably already sexually active girl should be absolved of any responsibility! Then all of a sudden she's traumatised ffs
> 
> And another ting he didn't groom her. He chirpsed her just like he would chirps a grown woman. There were no offers of sweets for the link he was straight down the line with his intentions so she knew what she was gettin herself into


 So we can only take from that presumably at 15 u would be saying to her u have to take some responsibility ( I'm not denying that) and to him u would say ..mate I dunno wot the fuss is all about or why ur being dragged to,court for fingering my daughter who's underage coz it's not like u groomed her with sweets....I doubt it.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> I still think the example I alluded to earlier in the thread highlighting that Ralf Harris got a lesser sentence than Adam Johnson goes to show how flawed our legal system is.


 I agree.

Unfortunately it's one of the best.


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

banzi said:


> You should just get your facts straight before you challenge peoples terminology.


 Yeah ... i can see what you are saying there ......


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Made an example of, very harshly.

If the girl was half a year older he could have married and had kids with her. Obviously what he did was wrong, he knew that and you can expect repercussions, but 6 Years?!!

Come on, you get less than that from causing life lasting brutal facial deformations from GBH attacks.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just because our justice system does not punish other violent or sexual crimes harshly enough doesn't mean this particular crime shouldn't get a harsh punishment also.

It's not like he was barely out of his teens and some spotty virgin who took a risk to lose his cherry ,he was what 27/28? surely he should be mature enough mentally to realise what he was doing was wrong? Maybe Iam slightly prejudiced but I just think what with him being a footballer, something that many guys would do anything to do,with the lifestyle you can have I just dislike him more than I would an ordinary chump who did this,I bet he thought he could get away with anything . Because he chucked it all a way, for what? some 15yr old child who fluttered her eyes at him? The law is simple , under 16 you get your collar felt. Yet he chose to ignore it. Tough luck.

My only quarrel with this judgement, is women who do what he did,don't get nearly the same level of punishment in the courts or level of public revulsion. Partly it's because I think it is sexism but not so much against men .Many of these male judges can't get past how they would have felt as a teenage boy perhaps,but the law is the law and I would give a woman six years for doing the exact same thing to a boy. Women are not the wilting roses they once were, and I for one am sick of women getting no jail time or a joke of a sentence for pretty violent crimes.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> What baffles me is this...
> 
> His girlfriend was absolutely beautiful (if he wasn't a footballer he wouldn't have stood a chance as by the sounds of things he treated her like sh1t - suppose she chose to stick around).
> 
> She gave him a child. Stood by him through court, gave a statement on his behalf, even though she had effectively become a laughing stock.


 Maybe a better place for him would be a psychiatric hospital {you just know if he were a woman they would bring up his mental state at the time much more and it would influence sentencing} as frankly after seeing his wife ,he must be a fu**ing loon. He does come across as not being quite the full ticket.

On a creepier note, has anyone else noticed how similar his wife looks to his sister?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

benji666 said:


> Maybe a better place for him would be a psychiatric hospital {you just know if he were a woman they would bring up his mental state at the time much more and it would influence sentencing} as frankly after seeing his wife ,he must be a fu**ing loon. He does come across as not being quite the full ticket.
> 
> On a creepier note, has anyone else noticed how similar his wife looks to his sister?


 Haha I clocked that.

His sister seems to have got the looks and the brains, as well as the nice gene. He just seems moronic and awful to women.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

No sympathy, he is a sexual predator of underage children.

Deserves it, he's a danger to society.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RugbyLad said:


> No sympathy, he is a sexual predator of underage children.
> 
> Deserves it, he's a danger to society.


 Agreed! The girl was 15


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

They made an example of him. having said that he is a dick. the mail said he had animal porn on his computer too.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm surprised he got 6 though. That's older than what he usually goes for.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pipezilla said:


> They made an example of him. having said that he is a dick. the mail said he had animal porn on his computer too.


 aye but how old were the animals he was looking at?

got to be careful what you say mate


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> aye but how old were the animals he was looking at?
> 
> got to be careful what you say mate


 brilliant. what is the legal age of consent for a jack russell terrier??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pipezilla said:


> brilliant. what is the legal age of consent for a jack russell terrier??


 @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @FelonE


 7


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

benji666 said:


> Maybe a better place for him would be a psychiatric hospital {you just know if he were a woman they would bring up his mental state at the time much more and it would influence sentencing} as frankly after seeing his wife ,he must be a fu**ing loon. He does come across as not being quite the full ticket.
> 
> On a creepier note, has anyone else noticed how similar his wife looks to his sister?


 Can't remember where I heard it but it's pretty common that men are attracted to women similar looking to their sister.

Obviously if you only have brothers, you're destined to be gay.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sen said:


> *Can't remember where I heard it *but it's pretty common that men are attracted to women similar looking to their sister.
> 
> Obviously if you only have brothers, you're destined to be gay.


 In prison?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

sen said:


> Can't remember where I heard it but it's pretty common that men are attracted to women similar looking to their sister.
> 
> Obviously if you only have brothers, you're destined to be gay.


 That last point is bullshit my Mrs is the spit of my bro.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 7


 Is that in dog years?


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> 100% agree fella. You just don't do it.


 It's as simple as that, he is a danger to children so it's very much deserved and harsher sentencing should have taken place


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

He should of got life really, 6yrs for texting a girl thats a few months under the legal limit just isnt harsh enough is it, she'll be fkn traumatised for life!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

banzi said:


> In prison?


 Hahahaha possibly!


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> He should of got life really, 6yrs for texting a girl thats a few months under the legal limit just isnt harsh enough is it, she'll be fkn traumatised for life!


 Lot more to it in the paper today. Difficult to work out wither your comment was sarcastic or not lol.

I work with young girls who have been sexually exploited and believe me, the trauma and effect it has on the individuals life and future is not nice


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Hellrazer said:


> Lot more to it in the paper today. Difficult to work out wither your comment was sarcastic or not lol.
> 
> I work with young girls who have been sexually exploited and believe me, the trauma and effect it has on the individuals life and future is not nice


 She was 15, not 5, regardless of the law on it, she knew exactly what she was doing, and traumatised from what? Txt messages?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

After reading some of the replies it seems @duranman has a few accounts going on here.

A harsh sentence for touching up a 15 year old girl? fu**ing stupid.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> She was 15, not 5, regardless of the law on it, she knew exactly what she was doing, and traumatised from what? Txt messages?


 At what age would you draw the line?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitch said:


> At what age would you draw the line?


 Thats between me and my probation officer


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> She was 15, not 5, regardless of the law on it, she knew exactly what she was doing, and traumatised from what? Txt messages?


 He pleaded guilty to grooming and sexual activity with a child,dont trivalise what the scumbag did,you may think it is acceptable but any decent person wont


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> He pleaded guilty to grooming and sexual activity with a child,dont trivalise what the scumbag did,you may think it is acceptable but any decent person wont


 If he never pled guilty to whatever charges it was, he'd o got 10 yrs! Slapping a birds arse nowadays can get you a 10, this country is ridiculous. He made a blunder, she was underage, hes a fkn idiot, but nothing actually happened, a few txts, he prob fkd her off after realising, and thats when she reported it if truth be told, woman scorned........


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> He should of got life really, 6yrs for texting a girl thats a few months under the legal limit just isnt harsh enough is it, she'll be fkn traumatised for life!


 Aye they're claiming psychological damage lol, I definitely fingered girls in worse places than my Range Rover when I was 15, they must be all kinds of f**ked up :lol:

i think folk need to get over the idea of 15 year olds still being children nowadays. I remember what I was doing at 13/14 never mind 15!


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> If he never pled guilty to whatever charges it was, he'd o got 10 yrs! Slapping a birds arse nowadays can get you a 10, this country is ridiculous. He made a blunder, she was underage, hes a fkn idiot, but nothing actually happened, a few txts, he prob fkd her off after realising, and thats when she reported it if truth be told, woman scorned........


 He made no blunder. she told him she was 15 and did it anyway. he's a scumbag.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

pipezilla said:


> He made no blunder. she told him she was 15 and did it anyway. he's a scumbag.


 And if the law changes the legal age to 15, in your eyes its alright? She knew what she was doing, if she was 10 or even 12, diff story, but she fkn instigated it all, then when he probably told her to get to fk, she wanted payback, fame, compensation, attention with all the trimmings, and because of his fame, she got it


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

an infant is 0 to 4

a child is aged 5 to 12

a teenager is 13 to 19

Lord Greville Janner never went to jail for his rampant sexual abuse of young boys because he was a chosen one and chosen ones are always victims, on the other hand and even though I don't agree with what he did, according to PC Britons, Adam Johnson was a 'privileged evil white patriarchal male' so he gets six years. The hypocrisy of the British 'justice' system is increasing day by day.


----------



## pipezilla (Sep 20, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> And if the law changes the legal age to 15, in your eyes its alright? She knew what she was doing, if she was 10 or even 12, diff story, but she fkn instigated it all, then when he probably told her to get to fk, she wanted payback, fame, compensation, attention with all the trimmings, and because of his fame, she got it


 I agree there is no real difference between 15 and 3/4 and 16 but the fact remains he still should have stopped once he found out. he deserves min 4 years for continuing. it also depends on the girl. some girls are tramps at 15 and some are innocent. he definitely groomed her and she was most likely star struck


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

harsh as Fook


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

pipezilla said:


> she was most likely star struck


 and now he's going to get star fcuked

I had to apologies


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> She was 15, not 5, regardless of the law on it, she knew exactly what she was doing, and traumatised from what? Txt messages?


 Seem to be forgetting this was a grown man who should clearly no better. Regardless she is still a child!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> She was 15, not 5, regardless of the law on it, she knew exactly what she was doing, and traumatised from what? Txt messages?


 If it was a female celeb who did this to a 15 boy. None of the over emotional morons would have gave two fcks about what she did.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Who remembers Mandy Smith and Bill Wyman, he even used to take her in night clubs, at the age of 13/14, it was all over the papers, and nothing ever got done, plus Elvis Presely and Prescilla i think she was only 13/14 years old when he was porking her, again nothing got done about it, i do think it was wrong what Johnson did, but we need proper sentences for both men and women, women these days seem to get a free ride, pardon the pun.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Who remembers Mandy Smith and Bill Wyman, he even used to take her in night clubs, at the age of 13/14, it was all over the papers, and nothing ever got done, plus Elvis Presely and Prescilla i think she was only 13/14 years old when he was porking her, again nothing got done about it, i do think it was wrong what Johnson did, but we need proper sentences for both men and women, women these days seem to get a free ride, pardon the pun.


 back then there was no mobile phones that leave a trail of evidence for the police to find


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> If he never pled guilty to whatever charges it was, he'd o got 10 yrs! Slapping a birds arse nowadays can get you a 10, this country is ridiculous. *He made a blunder*, she was underage, hes a fkn idiot, but nothing actually happened, a few txts, he prob fkd her off after realising, and thats when she reported it if truth be told, woman scorned........


 Really? I call a blunder putting sugar in a cup of tea for someone who has asked for tea with no sugar. Or to make it really harsh, burn the dinner. I don't consider encouraging a 15 year old to suck a 26 year old man off a blunder or pursuing a girl who is under the legal age, for sex. and when that person is 10 years older than her. Fukcing blunder.

As a man you don't go near underage or younger girls. You just don't, no excuses like "She knew what she was doing or she looked older". That's bollocks. Find someone who is the same age or close to your own where you have things in common.

Using the "Slapping a birds arse nowadays gets you 10". First of all they are not "birds" they're "women". Do you know the difference between the 2? And what right do you have to go round touching their backsides without consent. You think it's your given right to do so? This single post of yours has made you look a bit of a dick in my view mate. Have some fukcing respect.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

the mob are fickle


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Really? I call a blunder putting sugar in a cup of tea for someone who has asked for tea with no sugar. Or to make it really harsh, burn the dinner. I don't consider encouraging a 15 year old to suck a 26 year old man off a blunder or pursuing a girl who is under the legal age, for sex. and when that person is 10 years older than her. Fukcing blunder.
> 
> As a man you don't go near underage or younger girls. You just don't, no excuses like "She knew what she was doing or she looked older". That's bollocks. Find someone who is the same age or close to your own where you have things in common.
> 
> Using the "Slapping a birds arse nowadays gets you 10". First of all they are not "birds" they're "women". Do you know the difference between the 2? And what right do you have to go round touching their backsides without consent. You think it's your given right to do so? This single post of yours has made you look a bit of a dick in my view mate. Have some fukcing respect.


 Id slap your arse if i wanted to, or the woman your with, and all the bjj training you think you do wouldnt change that, thats about as much respect as you will recieve from me


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Id slap your arse if i wanted to, or the woman your with, and all the bjj training you think you do wouldnt change that, thats about as much respect as you will recieve from me


 You're young aren't you? You wouldn't do either of those things in real life, only brave enough to type it. And of course my bjj training that I think I do wouldn't serve me well against a hard nut like you.....be ducking good to find out though. I'm trying to remember if you're one of those fantasists bigging tai chi up?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> You're young aren't you? You wouldn't do either of those things in real life, only brave enough to type it. And of course my bjj training that I think I do wouldn't serve me well against a hard nut like you.....be ducking good to find out though. I'm trying to remember if you're one of those fantasists bigging tai chi up?


 Ducking right!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

pipezilla said:


> I agree there is no real difference between 15 and 3/4 and 16 but the fact remains he still should have stopped once he found out. he deserves min 4 years for continuing. it also depends on the girl. some girls are tramps at 15 and some are innocent. he definitely groomed her and she was most likely star struck


 The difference between a 15 yearold and a 16 yearold is that one is legal and the other can get you 6 years in prison.

Legally, we need a line. We can't have every case of under-age sex decided individually by court. "Well Your Honour - she's a bit of a slapper, and she did have a mini-skirt on..."

Sixteenth birthday. There's the line, it's been there since 1885. Under 16 is illegal and punishable by prison. It doesn't matter if she was the school bike and she begged him to do give her one - it's illegal, he knew it, and he acted like an arrogant tosser during his trial. 6 years sounds fair


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Using the "Slapping a birds arse nowadays gets you 10". First of all they are not "birds" they're "women". Do you know the difference between the 2? And what right do you have to go round touching their backsides without consent. You think it's your given right to do so? This single post of yours has made you look a bit of a dick in my view mate. Have some fukcing respect.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I think he got off lightly, he'll only do 3 years.

As a father of a near 14 y/o girl I'd have liked to see him get a 10 year sentence to hopefully deter others, I really can't believe so many people on here think what he did was acceptable.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> And if the law changes the legal age to 15, in your eyes its alright? She knew what she was doing, if she was 10 or even 12, diff story, but she fkn instigated it all, then when he probably told her to get to fk, she wanted payback, fame, compensation, attention with all the trimmings, and because of his fame, she got it


 So even if u think this was the case...he's still a dumbass right? Coz he was a grown man done over by a 15 yr old...lost his mrs, his child, his career, his money ( though most of that will still be protected) and a few years of his life, and will be on a dirty register for life....so ....she was very smart for her age and him...dumb! All he had to do ( if ur theory is correct) is just not txt back.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So even if u think this was the case...he's still a dumbass right? Coz he was a grown man done over by a 15 yr old...lost his mrs, his child, his career, his money ( though most of that will still be protected) and a few years of his life, and will be on a dirty register for life....so ....she was very smart for her age and him...dumb! All he had to do ( if ur theory is correct) is just not txt back.


 His missus, ex, is hot. Hes fkd, if he makes it out of jail in one piece, hes done. As for his money, you'll find that rinsed with court fees, fines, compensation, and other bills, the authorities will make sure they rinse his accounts, he'll walk out of jail in to a nonse hostel, be lucky to get a job in farmfoods


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

GCMAX said:


>


 7 out of 10 for that one fella. I like it. I reckon you could do better though....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> His missus, ex, is hot. Hes fkd, if he makes it out of jail in one piece, hes done. As for his money, you'll find that rinsed with court fees, fines, compensation, and other bills, the authorities will make sure they rinse his accounts, he'll walk out of jail in to a nonse hostel, be lucky to get a job in farmfoods


 Oh, my heart truly bleeds for the overpaid moron that tried banging an underage girl :lol:


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Avnt read the thread but my take on it

is he a stupid c**t ? Yes

Does he deserve jail time ? Yes imo hes broke the law an if it were me or you we would

Does he deserve 6 years ? No hes bin made example off 6 years is harsh imo people ths abuse babies get less

Is the bird some innocent littlr girl that got preyed apon ? Is she fook she is a 15 year old girl tha new what she was gettin into an her mum has found out an shes turned the water works on

should he be classed as a peadofile ? Yes by the letter of thr law but no by common sense i obv havnt seen this young girl but id take a good guess she looked alot older so hes not attacted to kids

is he life f**ked forever ? Yep an he deserves it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> His missus, ex, is hot. Hes fkd, if he makes it out of jail in one piece, hes done. As for his money, you'll find that rinsed with court fees, fines, compensation, and other bills, the authorities will make sure they rinse his accounts, he'll walk out of jail in to a nonse hostel, be lucky to get a job in farmfoods


 There's always Iceland


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

scouser85 said:


> Avnt read the thread but my take on it
> 
> is he a stupid c**t ? Yes
> 
> ...


 If people that abuse babies get less then maybe their punishment is too lenient rather than his being too strict.

As to whether or not she is entirely innocent or not, I suggest you actually take time to read the details of the case. Regardless, the fact that you are remotely willing to consider that a child might be complicit in their own abuse is shocking, seriously disgusting. Some people on this thread have suggested that because she didn't fight him off or because he didn't use physical force she was somehow partially to blame. I'd put the lot of them on the register personally because they clearly think there are circumstances where it is acceptable for a grown man to be sexually intimate with a child. There are none. The age of consent is a limit, not a target.

Consider this example. A man (or woman for that matter) entices a young girl (or a boy) to a quiet place on the promise of seeing some puppies. He suggests the child touches him intimately. The child is reluctant. The man offers the child sweets. The child is still reluctant but touches the man hoping that will be the end of it. The man then asks the child to let him touch him/her. The child refuses. The man tells the child if they don't comply he'll tell their parents that he/she touched him. The man is clearly angry and now the child feels vulnerable. The child through a mix of fear, and lack of appreciation as to exactly what is going on, complies and lets the man touch her. Throughout that entire scenario no "*force*" was used yet that sort of tactic is used very effectively by abusers every hour of every day. Now, you think about that and tell me again if you really want to excuse this predatory child abusing piece of sh!t or if you want to blame the child for any part in her own abuse? Tell me the child brought it on herself. Tell me if it was your child you'd put the blame on her and excuse the perpetrator. Tell me you'd imply your child, your little girl, was just a cock hungry slut who got what she deserved.

FYI, seeing as it seems you may have defaulted to excusing him for his behaviour without even bothering to check the facts, he knew her age. So how exactly can you you assume he is not attracted to kids?


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If people that abuse babies get less then maybe their punishment is too lenient rather than his being too strict.
> 
> As to whether or not she is entirely innocent or not, I suggest you actually take time to read the details of the case. Regardless, the fact that you are remotely willing to consider that a child might be complicit in their own abuse is shocking, seriously disgusting. Some people on this thread have suggested that because she didn't fight him off or because he didn't use physical force she was somehow partially to blame. I'd put the lot of them on the register personally because they clearly think there are circumstances where it is acceptable for a grown man to be sexually intimate with a child. There are none. The age of consent is a limit, not a target.
> 
> ...


 Absolutely right,i am guessing anyone justifying what that scumbag did doesnt have a daughter


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Not a single person in this thread has tried to justify it


 read them again,some on here have even said she is to blame and he is some innocent fool


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> Not a single person in this thread has tried to justify it


 Oh really. I've seen several. How about this one:



DatGuy said:


> I have a daughter yet I still don't see why this presumably already sexually active girl should be absolved of any responsibility! Then all of a sudden she's traumatised ffs
> 
> And another ting he didn't groom her. He chirpsed her just like he would chirps a grown woman. There were no offers of sweets for the link he was straight down the line with his intentions so she knew what she was gettin herself into


 You're yet another person that seems to default to putting the blame at least partially on the child. You are so ignorant of the facts you clearly haven't even a basic knowledge of the case yet you happily default to the assumption she was in some part complicit in her own abuse - that speaks volumes to me. You also presume she was sexually active. How do you come to that conclusion about a child you don't even know or do you just like to imagine that all 14/15 year old girls are cock hungry sluts? Schoolies love goolies eh? For the record, he did groom her and whilst there was no offer of sweets on record it's a proven fact that he enticed her to meet him with the promise of a signed shirt - somewhat more tempting for a football mad kid that a bag of Jelly Babies.

Read this and tell us again if you still want to cut him the slightest inch of slack, or put the blame on her, once you actually have a clue what you're talking about: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35743015


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> FYI, seeing as it seems you may have defaulted to excusing him for his behaviour without even bothering to check the facts, he knew her age. So how exactly can you you assume he is not attracted to kids?


 An i have no were excuse johnson i said he deserves jail but hes been made a example off ther is no doubt

an you seem to be doing as much judgeing of this girl as the people your disagreeing with

The whole thing got out becoz she was telling people she was with a footballer


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

scouser85 said:


> An i have no were excuse johnson i said he deserves jail but hes been made a example off ther is no doubt
> 
> an you seem to be doing as much judgeing of this girl as the people your disagreeing with
> 
> The whole thing got out becoz she was telling people she was with a footballer


 Explain to me where I have judged her, because I don't have a clue what you are getting at. If I have done anything, I have given her the benefit of the presumption of innocence which to me is perfectly reasonable given that she is both a child and the victim.

As to you not excusing Johnson, you either do not understand the basics of the English language or your moral compass is so fvcked up you are beyond redemption. You stated that he had been made an example of. That is a clear implication that the sentence was unduly harsh. You really think 6 years is too much for someone who grooms a child and indulges in sexual activity with them? You also stated that whilst he broke the letter of the law, (your) common sense is that she must have looked a lot older and he therefore, implied, should be cut some slack. You're basically saying he was caught out on a technicality. Even after it's been explained to you that he knew from the off exactly how old she was you don't seem willing to accept the fact that the blame falls squarely at his feet. You are just an apologist for a child abuser and thus not much better than the perpetrator himself.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Put it this way, if it had been one of us that done it we wouldnt get half that sentence, so from that perspective people are thinking the sentence is harsh. The current system is too leniant, ive seen examples of guys raping toddlers and getting less, because of the media attention on him he got that sentence, and these sentences shouldnt just be reserved for famous nonses


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Explain to me where I have judged her, because I don't have a clue what you are getting at. If I have done anything, I have given her the benefit of the presumption of innocence which to me is perfectly reasonable given that she is both a child and the victim.
> 
> As to you not excusing Johnson, you either do not understand the basics of the English language or your moral compass is so fvcked up you are beyond redemption. You stated that he had been made an example of. That is a clear implication that the sentence was unduly harsh. You really think 6 years is too much for someone who grooms a child and indulges in sexual activity with them? You also stated that whilst he broke the letter of the law, (your) common sense is that she must have looked a lot older and he therefore, implied, should be cut some slack. You're basically saying he was caught out on a technicality. Even after it's been explained to you that he knew from the off exactly how old she was you don't seem willing to accept the fact that the blame falls squarely at his feet. You are just an apologist for a child abuser and thus not much better than the perpetrator himself.


 Do you think the 6 years is justified from a legal or moral standpoint? Or I'm guessing a bit of both?

I understand a line has to be drawn somewhere, and in this country that line is 16 years, but it does always seem absurd to me that (if a girl was 16 on Friday) you could sleep with her on Friday,with no consequences,but if you did it on Thursday you would get locked up.

I personally think he deserves everything he gets, I think the reason some people think his sentence was excessive is not so much to do with what he has done, but more the lenient sentences others have received.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Put it this way, if it had been one of us that done it we wouldnt get half that sentence, so from that perspective people are thinking the sentence is harsh. The current system is too leniant, ive seen examples of guys raping toddlers and getting less, because of the media attention on him he got that sentence, and these sentences shouldnt just be reserved for famous nonses


 Without getting too into this, it's not just about someone being famous. There will be pre sentencing reports, whether there's remorse, does he acknowledge what he did was wrong, was it planned, did he know it was wrong but went ahead(bear in mind he googled the age of consent?) and that is before asking the question of, did he use him fame to lure his victim?

Fact of the matter is, we're not psychologists who has had access to this stuff and analysed it and decided just how predatory and dangerous he is. For all we know he could have admitted that he is actually a danger to young girls.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Do you think the 6 years is justified from a legal or moral standpoint? Or I'm guessing a bit of both?
> 
> I understand a line has to be drawn somewhere, and in this country that line is 16 years, but it does always seem absurd to me that (if a girl was 16 on Friday) you could sleep with her on Friday,with no consequences,but if you did it on Thursday you would get locked up.
> 
> I personally think he deserves everything he gets, I think the reason some people think his sentence was excessive is not so much to do with what he has done, but more the lenient sentences others have received.


 This is pretty much my feeling on it

the teacher thw ran away with the 15 year old an was havin a full sex for months got less than him

ched evans who raped a girl got less

rolf ****in harris rape like 6 an got less


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

AngryBuddha said:


> Put it this way, if it had been one of us that done it we wouldnt get half that sentence, so from that perspective people are thinking the sentence is harsh. The current system is too leniant, ive seen examples of guys raping toddlers and getting less, because of the media attention on him he got that sentence, and these sentences shouldnt just be reserved for famous nonses


 I'd agree with that, if Dave down the street had done exactly the same as Johnson there is no way he'd have got 6 years. This was kind of what I was getting at in my op. I wouldn't have been bothered if the judge had given him 15 years, he is obviously scum, but I do think he he was made an example of. I am in no way playing down what he has done but do think in relation to other sentences his seems quite high, but f**k him. Whilst what he did was bad enough, it was all going on when his missus was in hospital having his child.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Do you think the 6 years is justified from a legal or moral standpoint? Or I'm guessing a bit of both?
> 
> I understand a line has to be drawn somewhere, and in this country that line is 16 years, but it does always seem absurd to me that (if a girl was 16 on Friday) you could sleep with her on Friday,with no consequences,but if you did it on Thursday you would get locked up.
> 
> I personally think he deserves everything he gets, I think the reason some people think his sentence was excessive is not so much to do with what he has done, but more the lenient sentences others have received.


 From a legal standpoint, I think the judge should have awarded a sentence at the upper end of the prescribed scale for the offence. That on the basis that this was proven to be very much a premeditated offence and that the offender failed to show any credible remorse, until he realised his life was going down the drain. From a moral standpoint, I tend towards the view that child sexual abuse is a form of mental illness and those found guilty of it should be held without limit of time and only released when, and if, they are deemed to be no longer a threat to children.

As you say, a line has to be drawn somewhere legally and sometimes this can result in shades of grey from a moral perspective. Should a 16 year old be prosecuted for consensual sexual activity with a 15 year old? Should a man have his life ruined for consensual intimacy with someone he honestly believed was above the age of consent? Such cases may merit debate. In this case there are no shades of grey, it's very much black and white. Johnson knew from the outset that she was only a child. He put a great deal of time and effort into grooming her. Not only did he show no credible remorse but he actually treated the whole affair with contempt until he eventually got the hint that he wasn't bulletproof. He deserves everything he gets.

I find it astounding that this is even being debated. A grown man groomed and sexually engaged with a child, in full knowledge of her age. Those are the facts and even his defense gave up trying to argue otherwise. If people want to defend him, if people want to bring it to me for telling it like it is and calling them out for their twisted morality, I'll not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Ian_Montrose said:


> From a legal standpoint, I think the judge should have awarded a sentence at the upper end of the prescribed scale for the offence. That on the basis that this was proven to be very much a premeditated offence and that the offender failed to show any credible remorse, until he realised his life was going down the drain. From a moral standpoint, I tend towards the view that child sexual abuse is a form of mental illness and those found guilty of it should be held without limit of time and only released when, and if, they are deemed to be no longer a threat to children.
> 
> As you say, a line has to be drawn somewhere legally and sometimes this can result in shades of grey from a moral perspective. Should a 16 year old be prosecuted for consensual sexual activity with a 15 year old? Should a man have his life ruined for consensual intimacy with someone he honestly believed was above the age of consent? Such cases may merit debate. In this case there are no shades of grey, it's very much black and white. Johnson knew from the outset that she was only a child. He put a great deal of time and effort into grooming her. Not only did he show no credible remorse but he actually treated the whole affair with contempt until he eventually got the hint that he wasn't bulletproof. He deserves everything he gets.
> 
> I find it astounding that this is even being debated. A grown man groomed and sexually engaged with a child, in full knowledge of her age. Those are the facts and even his defense gave up trying to argue otherwise. If people want to defend him, if people want to bring it to me for telling it like it is and calling them out for their twisted morality, I'll not lose any sleep over it.


 Good post. I would never defend or play down what he did. As you say, he knew exactly what he was doing.

I was talking to a friend before the sentencing, he said 'how long do you think he'll get' I said 'probably 3 years'. So truthfully I'd be lying if I said I wasn't surprised at the 6.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> Please tell me where I said his actions were in any way justifiable.
> 
> The situation is not solely his doing and imo his sentence is harsh don't get that confused with me agreeing with or condoning his actions


 There's an old saying about finding yourself in a hole and the sensible thing is to just stop digging. I'm not the one holding a shovel. If you apportion blame in any way to her, the child, you are absolving him of some degree of responsibility. The reality is, he is wholly and solely to blame. Do yourself a favour and stop digging before you're too deep to climb out.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> There's an old saying about finding yourself in a hole and the sensible thing is to just stop digging. I'm not the one holding a shovel. If you apportion blame in any way to her, the child, you are absolving him of some degree of responsibility. The reality is, he is wholly and solely to blame. Do yourself a favour and stop digging before you're too deep to climb out.


 TBF the average 15 year old does have a reasonable idea of what they're doing and she should take some of the responsibility for what happened. The law even recognises that to some extent. In general if someone were to coerce a 10 year old into having sex they would get a much longer sentence than they would for the same thing with a 15 year old(rightly so too!)

Also if a 10 year old committed murder they would generally be dealt with more leniently than a 15 year old because it is expected that they should be more responsible for their actions than a young child.

I'm not condoning what he did in any way, he deserves to go to jail but if you do a google search for similar offences it is clear he has been made an example of and received a much longer sentence than is the norm for his crime.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Smh @ all the victim blaming

Edit: If I wanted to read this sort of drivel, I'd read the news articles about this thing on Facebook


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Tag said:


> Smh @ all the victim blaming
> 
> Edit: If I wanted to read this sort of drivel, I'd read the news articles about this thing on Facebook


 Someone got a gun to your head?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Tag said:


> Smh @ all the victim blaming
> 
> Edit: If I wanted to read this sort of drivel, I'd read the news articles about this thing on Facebook


 Is someone holding a gun to your head making you read it?

Put it this way I have daughter, if she got involved in any nonsense like this when she's 15 I certainly would not be taking it as if she's blameless.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Is someone holding a gun to your head making you read it?
> 
> Put it this way I have daughter, if she got involved in any nonsense like this when she's 15 I certainly would not be taking it as if she's blameless.


 You mean nonsense like being groomed by someone almost twice her age?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Tag said:


> You mean nonsense like being groomed by someone almost twice her age?


 Yes nonsense like that. I would certainly hope at 15 my daughter has enough sense and enough about herself that she would know better than to be getting into 30 yr old men's cars and performing sex acts on them.

When some 15 year old thug knocks your missus over and snatches her handbag will you still be saying "oh he was only 15 too young to take any responsibility for his actions"


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Yes nonsense like that. I would certainly hope at 15 my daughter has enough sense and enough about herself that she would know better than to be getting into 30 yr old men's cars and performing sex acts on them.
> 
> When some 15 year old thug knocks your missus over and snatches her handbag will you still be saying "oh he was only 15 too young to take any responsibility for his actions"


 And if she doesn't know better, I'm sure she'll be delighted to find out afterwards that her own dad describes it as 'nonsense' and lays half the blame on her

Not even sure why you're trying to make a comparison between a 15 year who has been groomed and a 15 year old mugger

One is a victim of a crime, the other is the one commiting a crime


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Tag said:


> And if she doesn't know better, I'm sure she'll be delighted to find out afterwards that her own dad describes it as 'nonsense' and lays half the blame on her
> 
> Not even sure why you're trying to make a comparison between a 15 year who has been groomed and a 15 year old mugger
> 
> One is a victim of a crime, the other is the one commiting a crime


 Yes if me and her mum have done our jobs properly I certainly hope she would know better than to get involved in any nonsense like that at 15 and if she ever did she would be left in no doubt that I did not think she was blameless.

I drew the comparison because it's another 15 year old. If you want to hold a 15 year old mugger responsible for his actions, why should a 15 year old girl that willingly goes off with a man twice her age be treated as if she has no idea what she's doing.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Roles are reversed now though, now the predator becomes prey


----------



## EmmaJayne (Mar 28, 2016)

Without a doubt he deserves what he gets. The thing is people are only seeing it as 'harsh' because not all men/women who take advantage of underage kids get the sentence they should do. Especially women. If only everybody guilty of the same crime would receive a harsher sentence!


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea completely fair,

he is man for christ sake, don't go nonceing, don't get banged up, easy init?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Well this dirty sick pedo cnut was protected by the elite, royal family and the BBC, he got away with it. You know what they say about connections.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Well this dirty sick pedo cnut was protected by the elite, royal family and the BBC, he got away with it. You know what they say about connections.


 Remember hearing a story about him on some documentary done on telly after he died . He was keeping a runaway girl round his flat and somehow the police came to know about it. Two policewomen turned up to take the girl back to the childrens home and basically saville initally was all nice, accomodating, offered them cups of tea biscuits etc etc. But when one of the police women asked him a few difficult questions he basically threatened her.Said he could do what he likes ,that if they tried to charge him with anything every single copper in the station she worked for would be sacked because he was protected.. He then said,'get your sgt on the radio now, go on love ask him about me'. And her sgt told her and the other copper to come back to the station once they dropped the girl back at the childrens home where saville had apparently picked her up.

Wish someone would have stuck electrodes on his balls and found out just what he knew that gave him a indefinate get out of jail free card,because if it wasn't really f**ked up s**t he knew about and who was doing the f**ked up s**t, they would have thrown him in prison or maybe broadmoor where he was so at home in because end of the day all he was was some grubby tv show presenter and dj . Iam suprised they didn't bump him off. I can only think,,whatever he knew, he wrote somewhere,or got someone to tape record it and hid it or that killing him would open up a whole can of worms.


----------



## ArthurShawcross (Mar 17, 2016)

Well the girl was up for it and boasted to her friends next time she thought he'd ride her. Six years may be a lot for fingering a 15year old, but he'll be out in probably three years and could've rode her that day and he'd probably be in for 12years so he can count his blessings her jeans were tight. He kinda had to be punished though, he was in the public eye and admitted it


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

benji666 said:


> Remember hearing a story about him on some documentary done on telly after he died . He was keeping a runaway girl round his flat and somehow the police came to know about it. Two policewomen turned up to take the girl back to the childrens home and basically saville initally was all nice, accomodating, offered them cups of tea biscuits etc etc. But when one of the police women asked him a few difficult questions he basically threatened her.Said he could do what he likes ,that if they tried to charge him with anything every single copper in the station she worked for would be sacked because he was protected.. He then said,'get your sgt on the radio now, go on love ask him about me'. And her sgt told her and the other copper to come back to the station once they dropped the girl back at the childrens home where saville had apparently picked her up.
> 
> Wish someone would have stuck electrodes on his balls and found out just what he knew that gave him a indefinate get out of jail free card,because if it wasn't really f**ked up s**t he knew about and who was doing the f**ked up s**t, they would have thrown him in prison or maybe broadmoor where he was so at home in because end of the day all he was was some grubby tv show presenter and dj . Iam suprised they didn't bump him off. I can only think,,whatever he knew, he wrote somewhere,or got someone to tape record it and hid it or that killing him would open up a whole can of worms.


 All it comes down to with Jimmy Saville, is loads of people knew he was abusing innocent kids, and no one had the bollocks to bump him off. He got away with it because everyone involved that knew was either a pedo themselves or a coward.


----------



## Jason86 (Apr 7, 2016)

That female Teacher who had sex with a 15 year old lad over 100 times and got a suspended Sentence yet he gets 6 Years!?

Unacceptable behaviour but the disparity between sentences in these cases is Shocking and a joke in my opinion.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Put it this way I have daughter, if she got involved in any nonsense like this when she's 15 I certainly would not be taking it as if she's blameless.


 This is unfortunately the society we live in now, its called Blameless Britain. Where no fkcer is responsible for absolutely anything they ever do wrong. No matter what they do, who they kill or what crimes they commit against anyone, there is somebody else to blame every single time for everything. every last living wrong doing that ever happens in this country now is always someone elses fault.

Lucy cope and clayton williams are the best examples of the blameless game. Parents are gold medallists at it.


----------

